# Green bars above avi



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just wondering what these are? Ive alway wondered and never known..... Sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rep power!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

They are not as accurate as they used to be, when the forum changed it seems that they all went to the same level

And we all started again


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im still not 100% sure sorry? How do you give/get rep then?:L


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

One of the buttons under the avi, Is the rep/neg button.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Click the sheriffs badge shape thing below the posters picture (next to 'blog this post'). The more Rep power you have the bigger impact you can make to anothers rep.

Rep me for this?..


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

from what i can make out you click on the little star on the left hand side

beside blog this post, check it out on me and see if it works!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rep me or i`ll turn your bar red :lol:


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

I think they are rep power. When you get more, from others you get more so your reps are worth more in value.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

i cant figure out how to see who repped me?


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Sureno said:


> i cant figure out how to see who repped me?


Press settings and scroll down and you will see


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

JM said:


> Press settings and scroll down and you will see


Cheers bro will check it out


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Sureno said:


> Cheers bro will check it out


I think stuff like that's answered in the.faq


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Rubes said:


> I think stuff like that's answered in the.faq


Love the fact you waited 8 months to post a reply :laugh:


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Love the fact you waited 8 months to post a reply :laugh:


I was bored. I guess it is a long time to wait to reply...


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Neg train is pulling out of the station Rubes


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Mish said:


> Neg train is pulling out of the station Rubes


You're going to give me bad rep?


----------

